# Residency questions



## BookNookBlue (Jan 31, 2015)

Good Morning, As a U.S. Citizen, I am in the initial stages of considering purchasing a home in Mexico for vacationing and eventual retirement. I am researching pros and cons of temporary and permanent residency. I have been told by another ex-pat that with both of these residencies, there is a limit that you can only spend 2 yrs of every 5 years out of the country. I cannot find confirmation of this in any of the online immigration information and wondering if any of you might know of this limitation.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BookNookBlue said:


> Good Morning, As a U.S. Citizen, I am in the initial stages of considering purchasing a home in Mexico for vacationing and eventual retirement. I am researching pros and cons of temporary and permanent residency. I have been told by another ex-pat that with both of these residencies, there is a limit that you can only spend 2 yrs of every 5 years out of the country. I cannot find confirmation of this in any of the online immigration information and wondering if any of you might know of this limitation.
> Thank you in advance


Good morning and welcome to the Mexico Expat Forum! 

The expat you spoke to gave you incorrect advice. Under the old FM3/FM2 visa system, I believe that those with FM2's were under the restriction you mention, but that is not the case any more.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Migratory Act (Ley de Migración)

"Article 60. Foreigners, independent of their lawful status and on their own or by
means of an attorney-in-fact, and without the need for the Institute's permission,
may acquire fixed or variable income securities and make bank deposits, as well
as acquire urban real estate and the real property rights to it, subject to the
restrictions of Article 27 of the Constitution and other applicable provisions."


"Article 65. In regard to real estate matters, foreigners must provide evidence of
their regular migratory status in Mexico in the legal acts in which notary publics,
those substituting them, or those acting as them are required, as well as business
brokers [sic].

Foreigners must draft the corresponding waivers in accordance with Article 27 of
the Constitution, the Foreign Investment Act, and other applicable laws and
provisions."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Migratory Act (Ley de Migración)
> 
> "Article 60. Foreigners, independent of their lawful status and on their own or by
> means of an attorney-in-fact, and without the need for the Institute's permission,
> ...


Alan, what does this information have to do with the OP's question about how much time an expat in Mexico can spend out of the country?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are going to own property in Mexico, Residente Permanente is the preferred INM status. However, you will also need a Mexican plated vehicle, so buy one in Mexico because that INM status is not permitted to have a foreign plated vehicle.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

There are no limits on time out of the country. However, if you have a Residencia Temporal, you need to be in the country to renew it and don't be late.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting because you MAY lose your citizenship if you are a naturalized citizen if you are not in Mexico one day in 5 years...


----------



## BookNookBlue (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## BookNookBlue (Jan 31, 2015)

Makes sense-thanks for warning!


----------

